# lecture pdfs et multiplication des fichiers



## capitaine.banane (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je cherche une appli pour à la fois gérer et classer mes pdfs, et les lire. J'ai de gros pdfs (250 go) qui ne passent pas partout. IBook arrive bien à les lire. sauf que je n'aime pas la facon d'organiser les fichiers de ibooks (passer par itunes, qui du coup les recopie de mon répertoire vers le repertoire de itunes, etc...)

j'en ai essayé plusieurs qui font bien soit l'un soit l'autre.

Vous me direz gère tes pdfs dans une app (fileApp par ex) et lis les avec une autre (ibook ou adobe par ex).

Sauf que j'ai remarqué qu'en les mettants dans fileApp, et en les ouvrant dans adobe reader ou ibook, les pdfs étaient re-copiée dans l'autre app.

A 250 go le pdf j'ai plus de place en 2 semaines!

Existe t'il une app qui permette juste de lire les pdfs sans les copier dans son gestionnaire de fichiers interne?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Lauange (12 Novembre 2012)

Hello

J'utilise goodreader. L'appli me permet de lire des documents depuis la dropbox ce qui n'impacte pas la mémoire de mon ipad.


----------



## capitaine.banane (12 Novembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> J'utilise goodreader. L'appli me permet de lire des documents depuis la dropbox ce qui n'impacte pas la mémoire de mon ipad.



merci j'ai acheté goodreader et effectivement j'en suis totalement satisfait!


----------

